# Federal 7mm-08 powder



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Does any body know what grain and how much Federal uses in a 150 grain 7mm-08? Where would I find that info?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Most MFG's will not tell you what they load for powder.
some of the older Lyman reloader manuals had what they called a factory duplation load.
Serria manuals have what they call a hunter load listed in some of the newere manuals. They many or many not be the same as factory loads.

 Al


----------

